
​What's the most popular Linux of them all? - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-the-most-popular-linux-of-them-all/
======
navjack27
I've been playing with different Linux distros over the years for different
purposes.

Folding@home is best on Ubuntu with some Linux kernel changes (build it
yourself for server and throughput optimizations)

Normal use, that's a hard one, Ubuntu is usable, all the Google searches for
help zero in on Debian, mainly Ubuntu, package management and repository.
Right now I've been installing Manjaro Architect on my laptop and the tweak
ability is great to a fault... The fault is changing and installing things to
the point of having to install again and then get the packages again that you
used most straight from the beginning in order to not confuse and clutter the
OS.

On laptops with small SSDs I pretty much think that using a file system that
has default zlib compression and deduplication enabled is a must (btrfs or
zfs) and it does not slow down my laptop at all (8250u 8gb ddr4 128g m.2 SATA
SSD)

The most usable Linux would be a Ubuntu package management compatible Manjaro
Deepin hybrid that uses BTRFS as default. Manjaro Architect with Deepin worked
with no changes to support my Drobo5N and Windows network. But BTRFS didn't
work with swapfile with the installer so I had to use ext4. A hybrid Manjaro
Architect with Deepin Ubuntu installer with a graphical advanced partition
configuration manager would be great!

Edit: oh, full screen vsync and multiple video codec VPU acceleration is
required. Tearing sucks and ability to play 4k YouTube with little to no
dropped frames.

------
parvenu74
Linux is the kernel... so shouldn't the question be "What's the most popular
operating system distribution built on a linux kernel?" Even at that point you
have to specify whether Ubuntu and it's progeny are all considered Debian
distros or their own thing; if the former, then is Debian its own thing or a
development of SLS?

